# For those of you breeding...



## Coppermoon (May 8, 2012)

How many are actually IBC members? Why aren't you?
I started out as a hobbyist breeder...breeding VT. Then I got into HM and figured if I'm breeding them, raising them...then why not show them. I went from pretty much last place in 2008 to 25th in 2010, to 15th in 2011!!! It is soooo much fun! Join a Betta Group/IBC Chapter. When you join IBC, you can get a free "starter" pair. You do have to pay shipping, but the pair doesn't cost.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Great question, Lori! 
Join the IBC! It's the best source of info when it comes to breeding bettas. 
Like Lori mentioned, The Betta Pals program is supported by other breeders who will send you a free pair for the cost of shipping so you pretty much make your membership cost back there. There's also a welcome packet and you get a member card which makes it all official!
I enjoy being part of the community and being able to pick the brains of people who have been breeding for years. 
International Betta Congress


----------



## Coppermoon (May 8, 2012)

vilmarisv said:


> Great question, Lori!
> Join the IBC! It's the best source of info when it comes to breeding bettas.
> Like Lori mentioned, The Betta Pals program is supported by other breeders who will send you a free pair for the cost of shipping so you pretty much make your membership cost back there. There's also a welcome packet and you get a member card which makes it all official!
> I enjoy being part of the community and being able to pick the brains of people who have been breeding for years.
> International Betta Congress


Yep Yep Yep!!! LOL...where is the "like" button 

I'd love to see a lot of people in NB next year!!!


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

Hey lori! (its Nat) I think alot of people don't know what they are missing! There are alot of amazing people who are super nice and helpful!!!!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

IBC member here. Didn't ever get a pals pair though


----------



## Coppermoon (May 8, 2012)

Spazzfish said:


> Hey lori! (its Nat) I think alot of people don't know what they are missing! There are alot of amazing people who are super nice and helpful!!!!


Hi Nat  I know! I'd love to see a lot of these breeders at Convention! They'd be hooked for sure!

Anyone in the DFW (Texas) area? Convention is June 2013 here if you want to check it out.

"Be our guest, be our guest.....oh hell..I forgot the rest" LMAO


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm gonna go to the convention, gonna bring some fish too!


----------



## Coppermoon (May 8, 2012)

Mo said:


> IBC member here. Didn't ever get a pals pair though


Blake honey...you gotz enough fishies  and you declined the pair I think. It wasn't that you weren't offered a pair.

I just don't want people to think that you weren't even offered a pair...

I can't wait to see what you bring to Convention...all the pairs you got, you should have some NICE offspring


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks, yeah. I honestly don't even remember what happened but ai do have enough pairs by now, that blue marble pair is gonna have some nice fry, and the salamander pair.... Not so sure abut the HMPK pair though


----------



## bananasammy8 (Jun 28, 2012)

Is IBC free, I would like to join because I have 6 week old fry, and I will be breeding my Halfmoon Plakats soon once there ready. And maybe in the future do shows.


----------



## Coppermoon (May 8, 2012)

Mo said:


> Thanks, yeah. I honestly don't even remember what happened but ai do have enough pairs by now, that blue marble pair is gonna have some nice fry, and the salamander pair.... Not so sure abut the HMPK pair though


I love the sallys you got! sally's are my favorite color, but I place with my blues...go figure . Did that Blue MG spawn for you?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I havnt spawned them yet. I'll be spawning both pairs tomorrow. I'll be looking forward to showing the fry from both pairs


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

bananasammy8 said:


> Is IBC free, I would like to join because I have 6 week old fry, and I will be breeding my Halfmoon Plakats soon once there ready. And maybe in the future do shows.


14 dollars yearly for 16 and under. Or 20 dollars yearly for everybody else. With the electronic version. Where you read FLARE online and not in real paper delivered to your door


----------



## bananasammy8 (Jun 28, 2012)

Okay thanks, that doesn't sound costly at all.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Sorry. I meant 20 dollars for everybody else


----------



## bananasammy8 (Jun 28, 2012)

Thats okay I'm in the 16 and under part anyway.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Oh, cool, so am I. Planning on sending around 50 or so fish to this next up and coming convention. I'm definitely going to it though. Im breeding show quality fish... Well, atleast that's my goal. Lol


----------



## Coppermoon (May 8, 2012)

Mo said:


> Oh, cool, so am I. Planning on sending around 50 or so fish to this next up and coming convention. I'm definitely going to it though. Im breeding show quality fish... Well, at least that's my goal. Lol


Blake (Mo..sry ), remember, you can hand carry them in instead of shipping them if your coming.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Yep. Which means I save a lot of money on shipping. Actually. I didn't mean fifty. I meant a guaranteed number of 25 but if I have any worthy ill send them too


----------



## bananasammy8 (Jun 28, 2012)

Wow! That's a lot I just got my halfmoon plakat pair from Junglist and I can't wait to get them to spawn so I can have a good quality spawn.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

They are ok. But I wouldn't expect them to win any show cetegories with color and form.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

First of all shipping on 4-6 fish is ten dollars, but you can ship up to twelve fish for 11 dollars if ou ship medium flat rate and use the online USPS. I'm talking about PRIORITY 

Also, Coppermoon. Dnt make me call your Lori


----------



## bananasammy8 (Jun 28, 2012)

Oh no I not going to show yet. I'll do that in the future, I just ment a good quality pair like not ones from a pet store. I just starting I'll get better and better as I go to the point where I'll show.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm going to join this year. Think it will be a gift to myself.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

Mo said:


> IBC member here. Didn't ever get a pals pair though


Most of our stuff is young right now. I will have lots of steel/royals in a few months. Betta pals will be a good palce for them. I think we wore Karen out on those.. lol


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

Mo said:


> Oh, cool, so am I. Planning on sending around 50 or so fish to this next up and coming convention. I'm definitely going to it though. Im breeding show quality fish... Well, atleast that's my goal. Lol


I hope you have sone for the spring shows and don't wait for convention. Shows should start again MArch.. [?] maybe. April for sure. You have some serious nice fish to breed. Matter of fact come next year you should be able to donate some yourself. ;-)


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

bananasammy8 said:


> Wow! That's a lot I just got my halfmoon plakat pair from Junglist and I can't wait to get them to spawn so I can have a good quality spawn.


Feel free to ask for help any time. Showing is a LOT of fun and you meet some of the besst people.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Hey BB, are there any shows near the east coast? I'd like to try when I start breeding in a few years. Of course I have no chance, but just going to try.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Hey BB, are there any shows near the east coast? I'd like to try when I start breeding in a few years. Of course I have no chance, but just going to try.


You would be suprised.. I bought a nice pair and finished 15 overall my first year showing and my son was reserve New Breeder champion. Pick a good pair that have the coloring that is showable.. do one spawn and really take care of it and you should have some fine fish to show. 

There are some clubs over there. CT has one and has a show later this year. There is a GA club and Fl club as well. Hopefully one will not be too far from you. The GA and FL do not have anything on the calendar this fall.. but hopefully next spring.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

Joining the IBC is a good way to get a nice pair. And shipping is more like $15 for priority and $35 for express. You have to add the styrofoam to the box and the cost of materials and time should be figured in. If hot or cold some hot/cold packs can be added for $2-$3.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

That's great! I see Betta breeding and showing is in the family. I'm probably joining the IBC once I start breeding. I need to see that standards booklet. I heard that the new members get a free pair. That means I won't get to choose. >.< But they're breeding and show quality so it's plus. I'd be fine with the needed materials. I want my pair to arrive alive and not that stressed. Connecticut? That's 6 hours from where I am. Shipping would be fine with that. If there was one in D.C. That's going to be even better. I could go to each one... If only there was a convention there. Oh, well. Hopefully my future spawn will be successful and wouldn't have much culls. Thanks for telling me, BB.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

I think I'll get my membership in the next 1-2 months or so. Been thinking about doing it and have made excuses not to before. I really enjoy my fish and raising them though.


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

Is IBC in the states only?


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

No it is world wide


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

So if I were to join, how would the whole shipping thing work? It's hard to ship fish over the Canadian/ American border >.< I'm interested in starting to breed, so this might be a good place to start!


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

There are canadian breeders i should think


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

I googled it and found the website, it's only available in the states >.< the whole Betta Pals thing... my luck! Betta breeders in Canada seem pretty scarce, we have nothing compared to your bettas in the states!


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

Awwww  check around you nnever know one migh!t live next door


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

Maybe... xD I'll have to take a look, I'm doubtful though! haha


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

I would never thought of being an IBC member till all this great vibes going around and knowing great people. It's been almost 20 years since I know bettas and through out the years the bettas species has evolved and improve to build sharper and stronger bettas with more variation of fin types and color. I may not be a pro at bettas, but I sure know how make them happy. Which got me thinking, Should I join IBC?... Officially and proud I did


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

That's excellent Junglist! 
There's so much info in the IBC not available to the general public, specially if you want to show. 
Access to the handbook alone is well worth the $20!


----------



## KevinPham123 (Jul 24, 2012)

AHHHH!! you guys make me want to join haha.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I joined and never looked back. I didn't ask for a beginner pair because I have enough bettas already. I love to look through Aquabid and every now and again I buy another. I'm trying to stick with bettas that will fit in with my breeding plans.


----------



## Coppermoon (May 8, 2012)

I didn't see the email for my pair when I first joined, so I didnt get any...BUT a couple years ago, I lost ALL my breeders (went through depression due to personal issues), and SOOO many breeders offered or just sent me new fish! IBC members are awesome!...so eventually I did get a Pals Pair .

Even though I've been breeding and showing for 4 years, I still don't have the skill to keep more then about 20 alive IF I'm lucky....I hope this year I'll be about to have 100s so that I can offer a few to New Breeders. Also, IBC Chapters will offer pairs to their new paid members. Lone Star Bettas (Dallas/Ft. Worth/Ellis) is my Chapter, and we do tend to bring fish to give away.

I know Basement Bettas has been talking about her Culls....Culls to a breeder does NOT mean a Cull...it just means that it doesn't meet show standards...BB's Culls are amazing fish! She is also starting a Chapter in "Southern" Texas Called Hill Country Bettas.

Once you join IBC, the contact person (me for LSB) will receive an email with YOUR email address. I try to contact with in minutes of receiving the email.

If your a Betta Lover...even if you don't plan on showing, joining IBC and a local Chapter allows you to learn about care and such from people that have a LOT of knowledge!!!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Sherolyn Craig, Reno, I, Carlos, and Amber are the founding members of the Hill Country Betta Club I think. And I don't think it's in south. More like South Central. San Antonio


----------



## Coppermoon (May 8, 2012)

Mo said:


> Sherolyn Craig, Reno, I, Carlos, and Amber are the founding members of the Hill Country Betta Club I think. And I don't think it's in south. More like South Central. San Antonio


lol...your more south then me . Im north Texas 

Blake, do you know your surrounding counties?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Honestly. No. Bexar, hays, Williamson, and Travis are all I know


----------



## Coppermoon (May 8, 2012)

Canada Transhipper:

 Hung Thanh Pham < [email protected] > Tel. 905-358-2525

Wonder if he/she? can be used to tranship from US to Canada? Maybe give a call?...may be worth it to get US fish?


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

Wish there were more betta fanatics in Lousiana so we could start a chapter here.

Alas!

At least I have plenty of contacts on facebook and in the IBC.


----------



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

i joined on wed got all my info today betterbettas invite today pals program suspended till spring but thats cool i have to lines im working on black orhid cts and my giants evilvogs boys


----------

